# California Legal Headers?



## ixijustinixi (Jul 4, 2009)

Hello all, 
So I just got a 2006 Blue GTO which I LOVE. arty:
I currently live in California (really contemplating moving) and I know I'm going to upgrade to CAI and buy a DiabloSport programmer. 

My car currently has the borla exhaust set up (Came w/car) but I want to upgrade to California Legal long tube headers...my headers are currently stock and I want something that cost less than $1000. 

Do you guys know any brands that I can look at? And any of you happen to know of any shops in the LA/inland empire area that will install the headers? Oh and also, will modified headers pass SMOG? 

Thanks for your help, 
Justin


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Justin. I hate to tell you this but LT headers are not legal in California. The reason because thay relocate the stock cats. Some people run LT headers but at their own risk. The only headers that are CARB legle are shorties.


----------



## ixijustinixi (Jul 4, 2009)

GM4life said:


> Welcome to the forum Justin. I hate to tell you this but LT headers are not legal in California. The reason because thay relocate the stock cats. Some people run LT headers but at their own risk. The only headers that are CARB legle are shorties.


Thank you GM, I guess I'll look into shorties!


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Your welcome. If you do shorties do catted mids too. Still not 100% legal but, it will be benificial that you do them too. Most of the gains come from replacing the mids too. I went with JBA Ti ceramic shorties and stock mids.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

GM4life said:


> Welcome to the forum Justin. I hate to tell you this but LT headers are not legal in California. The reason because thay relocate the stock cats. Some people run LT headers but at their own risk. The only headers that are CARB legle are shorties.


I didn't know it was the header that was illegal. I thought that the only thing that really mattered was the mids? If thats the case, the go with coated JBA shorties. Easy install and decent gains.


----------



## McDoogle (Jun 23, 2009)

Move outta cali!

it seems like everything fun is illegal there, or they try to make illegal.


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

jpalamar said:


> I didn't know it was the header that was illegal. I thought that the only thing that really mattered was the mids? If thats the case, the go with coated JBA shorties. Easy install and decent gains.


Only the Long Tube ones are illegal.

The shorties maintain the factory distance that the cats are from the engine since the cats work better when they are closer to the engine (less heat is lost from traveling shorter distances in the exhaust).

Also, you will need one with a CARB EO# like this one JBA Performance Exhaust - Shorty Headers


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

McDoogle said:


> Move outta cali!
> 
> it seems like everything fun is illegal there, or they try to make illegal.


I thought about that.

But I rather deal with that issue than living in the rest of America where the weather is too hot, cold and even worse - humid.

Not to mention the high tech job market for me is still doing good.


----------



## DeuceDaProdeuca (Jul 15, 2009)

JBA Performance Exhaust New Product :: 04-06 Pontiac GTO LS1/LS2 Headers & Mid-pipes

The titanium are the best. The don't get as hot and can handle more heat than the silver polished ceramic. Don't take off your cats. They are high performance cats and expensive. Taking them off won't increase power. It may even cause your "reduced performance" mode to kick in. That's what happened when I put flowmasters on. I immediately switched to Borla with JBA headers and PREDATOR III. It sounded like bees in a tin can until I broke them in. Now, it has a DEEEEP powerful bellow that reeks power the more you get on it. Its not just "LOUD" like other exhaust systems. It sounds like power.


----------



## DeuceDaProdeuca (Jul 15, 2009)

Borla Performance Industries - FAQs

This will change your mind about removing your cats. Read the 1st q & a.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

ixijustinixi said:


> Hello all,
> So I just got a 2006 Blue GTO which I LOVE. arty:
> I currently live in California (really contemplating moving) and I know I'm going to upgrade to CAI and buy a DiabloSport programmer.
> 
> ...





Welcome to the GTOFORUM. Just as GM4LIFE stated. With the laws in CALI the only header choice will be a set of Shorties


JBA makes a great product for the GTO. Their short style version can support engine mods anywhere from a stock configuration to a full on package with cam,heads, Supercharger/Turbo and so on. You can get them in Uncoated Stainless, Ceramic Coated or Titainium Ceramic Coated.
All of their headers are made of the same HI Grade Stainless Steel.
As far as the coated ones, in general I like the regular Ceramic Coated ones more. The Titainium Ceramic coat is not as thick as the regular Ceramic Coat and the finish will not be as shinny as the regular ceramic coat.

No matter which style of JBA shorties you purchase, you will be happy and the product will deliver what they claim.


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

When I spoke with a JBA rep about the difference between their shorties and long tubes in power they said 10-20HP depending on the mods.

For Cali I would recommend the shorties and focus on other smog legal mods like a Maggie.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

batmans said:


> When I spoke with a JBA rep about the difference between their shorties and long tubes in power they said 10-20HP depending on the mods.
> 
> For Cali I would recommend the shorties and focus on other smog legal mods like a Maggie.


I have never seen 1 dyno sheet showing a major differnce in shorties VS long tubes. I'm sure there is some HP to be lost with shorties, but not as much as people believe.


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

jpalamar said:


> I have never seen 1 dyno sheet showing a major differnce in shorties VS long tubes. I'm sure there is some HP to be lost with shorties, but not as much as people believe.


Perhaps none in N/A form. But i suspect with serious mods like a Maggie, etc. might show the difference.

How does the exhaust noted sound between the shorties and LT?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Long tubes are louder, but both make a dramatic difference in sound. You really have to hear in person. Sound clips never do justice.


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

What about tone or tightness of the pulses?


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

jpalamar said:


> I have never seen 1 dyno sheet showing a major differnce in shorties VS long tubes. I'm sure there is some HP to be lost with shorties, but not as much as people believe.


:agree


jpalamar said:


> Long tubes are louder, but both make a dramatic difference in sound. You really have to hear in person. Sound clips never do justice.


:agree


----------



## millertime034 (Aug 24, 2008)

So what they just straight up fail you at the smog inspection if you have longtubes even if you have high flow cats? Lets talk about how gay that is. I'm stationed out in san diego and was just about to buy some lt's in a couple weeks. I take it there's no way to get around that unless you pay off some joe shmoe shop to pass you?


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

millertime034 said:


> So what they just straight up fail you at the smog inspection if you have longtubes even if you have high flow cats? Lets talk about how gay that is. I'm stationed out in san diego and was just about to buy some lt's in a couple weeks. I take it there's no way to get around that unless you pay off some joe shmoe shop to pass you?


You would fail the visual, most likely you'll pass the sniffer with cats.


----------

